# How will neutering change my dog?



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Bailey is 13 months and lean at 70 pounds. He is great with other dogs and loves their company, and I was planning to neuter him so he could go to doggy daycare once a week. He also swims once a week, though we are lucky that they allow him even though their rule is neutered dogs only.

My husband, who has resisted Bailey ' s charms, has finally succumbed to golden power and has fallen in love. He insists that Bailey is too perfect to change! While I agree my boy is wonderful, I can't imagine he's going to change overnight to a chubby couch potato who won't want to play with us.

Is neutering going to impact his energy level? Will we notice a negative difference?


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Our male Golden, who is now 8+ years did not change at all! We noticed no change, he is field bred and trained and we keep him in our home along with our other two females. We did it solely for his health. We had a male prior to this one that had an aggressive streak, we had him neutered in an effort to help him with his problem. It did nothing to help his aggressiveness.....but it was worth a try.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max is neutered. He is a great dog. He exhibits the same behaviors he did prior to neutering. His surgery was uneventful and recovery was quick. He lifts his leg to mark on occasion. His surgery was done at about 8 months and he is 4 years, 7 months old now. I would be happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Thor was neutered nearly six months ago. He didn't change one bit. All reports of calming down post neuter turned out to be untrue at least for us. I was also ready to cut a little food because everyone said they gain weight after neutering. Well, he seemed to be starving so I put his ration back to usual and he hasn't put on any weight since then.


----------



## tennessee_rose (Apr 7, 2014)

It calmed my dog down some, but he's certainly still very playful and energetic... not a couch potato by ANY means. He's still got the Golden outgoing personality. Sometimes I actually wish it had calmed him down more, lol. He continued growing of course but did not get fat. In my opinion the health benefits far outweigh any cons that neutering may have. I have heard of many cases where dogs get severely ill by things that would have been prevented by spaying and neutering. Plus it helps control the population. I say neuter on!
Good luck


----------



## SeanBH (Jan 18, 2015)

My wife INSISTED that our males got neutered on the first day they could (all were limited regs, so no big deal). As a result, none of them got anywhere close to leg lifting. And none of them changed as a result- they are all great boys!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I wouldn't be concerned about changes to your dog. Murphy lost weight and is still lean and lanky. I think calm may come in 8 or 9 years. He has no desire to mark on walks so that is the positive. I found that other dogs reacted to his being intact and that was my biggest reason for doing so. Bailey will be the same lovable dog your hubby loves.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Hank was neutered at 1 year, he's 5.5 year now. He's still a lean dog, weighs around 75 lbs. He's very active and not a couch potato by any means. The only changes I noticed were; he stopped marking on anything vertical while outdoors.
We have an invisible fence and I was worried that he would go through if he caught the scent of a female in heat. After his neuter he seemed to worry less about the scents in the air and concentrate more on us.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin was neutered when he was about a year old. I didn't notice any changes and he didn't become a couch potato!  He's maintained a good weight his whole life (will turn 8 years old in April).

My vet told me re neutering..."It's a neuter, not a lobotomy". LOL!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It made my dog Copley a much better dog with other males and much more focused.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My Remy was neutered after he was 2, I didn't see any changes in him.
He was still the same goofy, full of it boy as he was before his neutering. 

He only lifts his leg occasionally, he squats when he goes to the bathroom majority of the time. My previous boy did too. I've never had any problems with my boys marking in the house either. 

You shouldn't see any changes in your boy after the surgery.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you to everyone for the reassurance. Bailey is ours on a limited registration, so neutering is a must, but I feel better now about doing it now versus a few months from now.

To complicate things (or maybe to make them easier!), Bailey has a papilloma on his lip that will need to be removed via surgery. It has been there a while, but it now seems to bother him, so we're going to take care of it. I definitely don't want him under anesthesia more than absolutely necessary, so we will just have the vet do both procedures at the same time.

So glad to hear that I can expect him to be the same goofy loveball that he is today!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Limited registration means a dog must not be bred and may not be shown in breed events. It doesn't matter necessarily if the dog is neutered or not.

It isn't like a PAL registration where absolutely you have to neuter/spay your dog. 

My gut feeling is if I chose to neuter Bertie (for example) for any reason, I would not do it before 4-5 years old. A lot of people who are involved with competitions and so on - they leave the dogs intact while they grow up. And boys may get left intact since they are low fuss easy keepers (females are different because of infection fears and breast cancer fears). Bertie is about 28 months old right now and he still looks very immature to me. I've had enough boys where I can tell their heads have growing and filling out left to do - and you can see the immaturity in their shoulders, chests, ribs, and legs. You can feel the difference between a young dog and full mature dog by just their legs. <- Learning to stack Bertie had me gripping his legs and putting in place. I'd practice with my Jacks and it was stunning to feel the difference between an adult (intact) dog's legs and particularly a 16 month old's legs. <- Jacks and Bertie are similar enough style and background.

If you bought a golden from a very particular breeder that you picked out because you really liked the looks of their dogs... it's going to be a fact of life that if you neuter your dog early, your dog's growing patterns might get thrown off one way or another. <- Might not make a difference if you have dogs out there from breeders that have no set look or growth pattern to their dogs - especially if the adult bred are not breed standard to begin with. Or not X or Y.

Honestly - if the parents and lines behind a puppy are oversized, undersized, stick legs, coats like newfies, coats like greyhound mixes, heads like hound dogs, etc.... and/or you have a strange mix of styles behind a puppy....you're not going to get something that looks a lot more standard or show breeder quality by leaving a dog intact. 

The type of changes I've seen with dogs neutered early tend to be a bit more subtle... generally smaller and more crested heads, leggier, softer and more dense coats.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Naysayer here. 

How will it change him? Well, his bone growth (and specifically the growth plates at joints) will be changed. He will have longer legs with thinner bones than he would have otherwise, and be more susceptible to hip and elbow dysplasia. It also makes similar changes to the spine, increasing the possibility and severity of arthritis as he ages. Your boy will also have a higher chance for cancer, which is already hovering about 60% for Goldens.

His behavior will likely not change, though.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I agree with DanaRuns on all points. His bones are still growing. However, I do see the daycare problem. I would wait until 18 months at the earliest.


----------



## Three'sacrowd (Sep 23, 2014)

We have been through this twice now with two males and in each instance, their demeanor has not changed one iota as a result of their being neutered. The first, now 11, was a docile and calm boy beforehand and has remained that way until today. The second, now 5, much more aggressive and let's say, particular in his wants and desires, has remained that way.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Naysayer here.
> 
> How will it change him? Well, his bone growth (and specifically the growth plates at joints) will be changed. He will have longer legs with thinner bones than he would have otherwise, and be more susceptible to hip and elbow dysplasia. It also makes similar changes to the spine, increasing the possibility and severity of arthritis as he ages. Your boy will also have a higher chance for cancer, which is already hovering about 60% for Goldens.
> 
> His behavior will likely not change, though.


I usually stay away from these neutering discussions, but I am going to weigh in on this one.

I do agree with Dana as to the effects neutering too early can cause. Where we disagree is at what age is too early. My view is that neutering should happen after a dog has reached puberty. The thin bones and lankiness may occur if a dog is altered before his male hormones have had a chance to do their job. I have noticed that puppies adopted from rescue groups can have problems. Rescue groups will neuter/spay entire litters at 8 weeks, before they are given up for adoption. But if dog is allowed to reach maturity before he is neutered, he should develop normally.

One of the problems is the studies that are out there define "early" neutering as prior to one year, when it might be more accurate to separate prior to 6 months, after 6 months but before one year, and after one year.

For instance, Max hit puberty early, at about 6 months, and was neutered at 8 months. At the time of his surgery, he weighed 99 pounds. Susan and Dana have met him in person, and should be able to attest to the fact that his legs are not overly long, but in proportion to his overall size, and that his bones are quite thick, and anything but "thin." He is quite sturdy. He shows no evidence of hip or elbow problems. Here are 3 pictures that show his development at 8 months, about a week before he was neutered, at one year and at 4.5 years of age.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Max's Dad said:


> I usually stay away from these neutering discussions, but I am going to weigh in on this one.
> 
> I do agree with Dana as to the effects neutering too early can cause. Where we disagree is at what age is too early. My view is that neutering should happen after a dog has reached puberty. The thin bones and lankiness may occur if a dog is altered before his male hormones have had a chance to do their job. I have noticed that puppies adopted from rescue groups can have problems. Rescue groups will neuter/spay entire litters at 8 weeks, before they are given up for adoption. But if dog is allowed to reach maturity before he is neutered, he should develop normally.
> 
> ...


I've always admired Dave's Max, from the time I first arrived at this forum. I'd have to measure a dog to find out whether he's really proportionate, but Max doesn't strike me as disproportionate. 

We had one male Golden neutered at 6 months. He did not develop hip or elbow dysplasia. He died of hemangiosarcoma at 11.5 years, too soon for us, of course, but not out of the normal range for Goldens. Neutering him at 6 months doesn't seem to have hurt him. 

I'm sure that Summit *is* disproportionate. He is still intact. He's a few inches too long in the body, due to his genes.

My reason for recommending delayed neutering is that studies have shown it to be safer for proper bone development and for lifelong immunity. Individual cases, even my own, don't override the results of scientifically conducted studies in forming my opinion. I also don't believe that Goldens reach physical maturity before 2 years.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm no expert, but my Thor neutered at 15 months looks to have similar proportions as his father ( obviously not neutered). I think that would have been different if he had been neutered prior to one year or worse, six months. I don't have a really recent photo of him well positioned but this one more or less shows what he looks like.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I only had my lab mix from a kill shelter neutered at 12 months and my dachshund, who was a stray, also neutered at 12 months. Behavior wise, no change at all. My lab mix never had any arthritis problems till around the time when hemangiosarcoma claimed his life at almost 13 years old. 
All my golden boys so far have been left intact, my three previous goldens died of hemangiosarcoma at different ages : 5.5 years, 12.5 years and 10 years. So, to me, hemangiosarcoma claims lives regardless if neutered or left intact. My previous golden who passed at 10 of hemangio also had HD and ED, but he was intact. 
So, I think there is nor real right or wrong answer. But, I agree, wait longer with neutering if you can - to give him the benefit of the hormones and proper growth. 

My current golden is 15 months old and he will remain intact as well and my breeder is okay with that. He is also on limited registration and like Megora stated, limited registration just means that you are not suppose to breed with him, not that he has to be neutered. The neutering part is something you have to take up with your breeder, by what is in your contract. My contract states that IF I chose to neuter, I should not do so before 18 - 24 months.


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

We had Tripp neutered at 13 months, nothing about him or his behaviour changed except for the look of shock and disbelief on his face after we brought him home. (my hubby reassured me that it was just the meds. ) :
Good luck


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm familiar with the UCDavis study, and I do want to give my boy the best possible start. But he's not happy unless he has lots of doggy playtime, and it's becoming increasingly hard to come by. (We decline playdates with neutered buddies who have become too aggressive with poor intact Bailey). Is it worth making him unhappy for an additional six months? Possibly.

As has already been mentioned here, I do want to point out that there does seem to be a big difference between dogs who have been neutered at six months and dogs who are neutered over a year. At 13 months, my dog has a very different build from almost every golden we encounter outside of the training facility we now go to. Their long legs and smaller heads don't make them any less beautiful, but their owners can't believe that my stocky little fellow with his pumpkin head is a real golden. 

Thank you to everyone who weighed in on the subject.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Tripp43 said:


> We had Tripp neutered at 13 months, nothing about him or his behaviour changed except for the look of shock and disbelief on his face after we brought him home. (my hubby reassured me that it was just the meds. ) :
> Good luck


LOL! Tripp is absolutely stunning! Wow.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Lise123 said:


> But he's not happy unless he has lots of doggy playtime, and it's becoming increasingly hard to come by. (We decline playdates with neutered buddies who have become too aggressive with poor intact Bailey). Is it worth making him unhappy for an additional six months? Possibly
> 
> View attachment 493921


One of the reasons we had Max neutered when we did was because of aggressive dogs at dog park. Larger dogs, some neutered, some intact, where picking on Max.


----------



## alsublett (Jan 9, 2008)

*No change for us!*

My sweet Luka was neutered after turning 4. He is 5.5 now and such a great boy... Totally awesome before and just as perfect afterwards! 

He eats the same, behaves the same, and cuddles the same!


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Neutering is a surgery. Granted, a fairly routine surgery with a high rate of dogs coming out of it alright, but still a surgery. And dogs can die when undergoing surgery.

There was a thread on here at one time about someone who's otherwise healthy dog died on the table when he was neutered.

I wouldn't do it to a dog I owned without a very good reason.

I know that's not a popular opinion, but you asked for opinions, so there you go.  Ignore the next 30 pages of the thread flaming me for not agreeing with the hive mind on this one. 

Besides which, my unaltered dog takes a great deal of pride in sniffing around and marking things outside, and patrols the back yard and, on walks, the neighborhood, marking territory. It's kind of his thing. I think he'd be sad if he didn't have that, and, yes, neutering tends to mean that marking isn't the same- some dogs continue to do it after being neutered, but without the testosterone it isn't sending the same message to the other dogs and isn't the same for the dog himself.

There is an infantilization aspect to some of this neutering stuff, I think. People want to think of their dogs as their babies, and if their dog is acting like an adult dog, it gets in the way of their perception of their dog as an overgrown puppy. But, look, apart from that not being fair to the dog- forcing him to overgo a surgery that carries a risk of death with it and changes him forever even if successful, altering who he is and how he relates to other dogs, just because you want him a certain way- it's also overstated. My unaltered dog still loves to play and be petted and acts like a big puppy- he's just a big puppy who likes to mark territory and do a little celebratory strut afterwards to show everyone who's boss. 

I can still remember how sad my childhood golden was when he came back after my parents sent him off to be neutered. My perception was that he was never quite the same after that. The difference in the way he carried himself and how my current golden carries himself are very significant.

Sexual maturation is part of the life cycle of a dog. I would think very carefully before forcing your dog to undergo a castration, which is what neutering is, surgical removal of the testicles. There are reasons to do it, but if you don't have a reason other than trying to get him into some daycare thing once a week, I'd tell those Bob Barker wannabes at the dog daycare center to buzz off.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

I neutered my first Golden at a year, just because that's what I'd always done with my dogs. When I did, my horse vet (who also is a top Newfoundland breeder) told me that neutering did not change a dog's general behavior, and actually could cause other issues. I kind of poo-poohed that, and it was not until I decided to show Newfs and keep two un-neutered males that I realized he was correct. My un-neutered males are wonderful, and they seem to have a lot less health issues overall than all my other pet dogs that I did neuter. Both are slim and athletic, and even my 10 year old (which is pretty old for a Newf) still jogs a mile a day with the golf cart. He does it joyfully too! I would never force him. Anyway, I know that having them unaltered is a bigger responsibility, but they are never allowed to run unsupervised, and have a fenced in yard. All in all, it's been really easy, and it was one thing I did worry about when I started showing. My new Golden, Raleigh is going to be shown also, so I will have three un-altered boys living together in my home. Not even worried anymore.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

An update:

Bailey after neutering is exactly the same as Bailey before neutering.

We still can't pass a tree without him needing to mark it. He still counter-surfs and rips my clothes to pieces. He's still a total goofball who needs miles and miles under his belt to have any hope of being a happy house-dog for the day.

He's also lost about five pounds. He goes to doggy daycare one afternoon every week, and he plays like his life depends on it. He's a very skinny guy, but the vet says that's perfectly OK for a young, active golden who swims and runs and plays as much as my boy. We go to the dog park more frequently now, and no one ever picks on him. 

He had not gotten taller. Maybe that's still to come. 

I am very much looking forward to the time when he's old enough to run with me, and he's starting agility foundations this summer (on the advice of his trainer) to try to channel some of his lovely energy. It wasn't in my plans for him, but he seems to have his own ideas on what he'd like to do. He has a strange fondness for unsteady surfaces.

All in all, he is much happier with his greater access to places he loves. For him, it was a right decision. We will always keep a close eye on his weight and overall health because we love him, but he's definitely pursuing his bliss right now.


----------



## nancyb (Oct 28, 2012)

Neuter and spay is an age old question. My advice, as a breeder of Goldens for over 20 years, is to wait until at least 12 months of age before neutering. This allows for proper bone growth and development to be finished before altering hormones and growth rates through neutering. I have compared neutered and unneutered males from the same litter and consistently have found that typically the neutered males are taller and their heads are narrower and pointy. Behaviour will not change with neutering. For health reasons I do recommend that males and females be neutered/spayed, but not until at least 12 months of age. And yes, this means that a female will have had a heat cycle, but I feel it is important to allow the skeletal structure to grow and develop to its correct proportions.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Summit's still changing a lot, right now at 13 months. His head had already become larger, but only now is his chest becoming broader. I guess this is why the LB puppy food is recommended for 18-24 months.

Is this late development only seen in males? And does it really not occur if the male has been neutered? Does this mean that neutered males weigh less than unneutered males?

He's also behaving like a lunatic. He's still very sweet and tuned in to people's feelings, but he has tons of energy and drive. He's uncharacteristically bold. Maybe little brother Jet is inspiring him; I don't know.

ETA: Obviously females probably develop more after a year, since males do. Maybe they have large heads and wide chests, too, just not as large and wide as the males. I have not seen this for myself.


----------

